
The Vatican Is Said to Be Hacked from China Before Talks with Beijing - aspenmayer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/28/us/politics/china-vatican-hack.html
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200729230159/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200729230159/https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/28/us/politics/china-
vatican-hack.html)

